# Pics of before and after taping....



## Gsdmama79 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ruger is just over 5 months now and his ears are down...like way down. His left sticks out to the side with a crease and the right is only slightly lifted at the base. The one of before was taken about a month ago, maybe even a bit longer, and there is zero change in the ears standing. Feel free to comment or give advice.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

his ears may just not stand. My buddy tried tapping his dobermans ears without success and my last shepherd had soft ears. Some just dont go up. Hes a good looking pup though


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't offer any advice. But I think he's adorable with his ears down! It gives em personality!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am no expert either, but it looks like they were taped like dobie ears? I'm not sure that is the way to go His ears are all scrunched up in the taping? 

be careful he doesn't end up with an reaction to the tape (had this happen to an aussie and it wasn't pretty

I think he looks cute with them down as well..


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

One if my pups ears were down, with a large crease. The ears had a lite weight tube glued into them to shape the ear and hold them up. The tube fell out on its own after a couple I weeks. 
I would ONLY go to a reputable breeder to have it done. Be so careful you wouldn't want to damage your pup in any way. 
You would Never want to use the wrong glue. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

My 2 YO females ears are down too. I think it gives her character. It might be a flaw if you show the dog, but if it is a family pet or family working dog why bother? The harm you could do to the puppies driveor sprirt would not be worth having straight ears. My vote is leave it as God did and be happy with the dog being in your care....

Bob


----------



## Gsdmama79 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I won't love him any less if they don't go up, but if there is anything I can do to help him, I will. I followed the instructions that were on Leerburg. Plus I read numerous posts on here to get advice. We all love our gsds , but part of the GSD is the ears. If I can assist safely, I will but will accept him as is if they just don't cooperate. I have been in touch with our vet just to be on the safe side. I had to leave a msg for her, but will be glad to talk with her about it when she calls back. Again, thanks for all of the comments and thank you for the compliments on my boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I read a lot about ears when my puppy was younger. The only thing I read that made any sense was to give them stuff to chew. Every night until both ears went up he got a bully stick. We also had plenty of nylon bones and other toys around, but he really liked the bully stick.


----------



## Gsdmama79 (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought him a 2 foot long bully stick today. He was so excited 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Ears are either going to stand or they won't. I paid for a show quality dog who I love more than anything, but her ears are not standing and never will. I went to an ear specialist and large breed specialist. Read everything there is to be read on the net. My breeder totally abandon me and is absolutely useless. On the other hand, I have the most loyal, intellegent friend anyone could ever ask for. 

Faithful Nala Vom vertrauen. 3/15/12


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

? Update?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

